# Anon-Y-Mouse Belches litter



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Here I was in the newbie sampler thread offering another great deal for Beads and along comes Anon-Y-Mouse talking trash and totally distracting me from the little war TXMatt and I are having. Day after day talking smack. Denigrating my fluffy picture retorts and generally being a smack A$$.

Today there were some beads at my door. Thought they were from the Newbie trade. BM is that you? Curious, they came directly from Heartfelt and had this note inside. 65% Mouse droppings?


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

WOW.....looks like you won't need any little mouse beads soon!!!!
Seems like you got smacked down by the _Mouse that Roared!!!_


----------



## Anon-y-mouse (Mar 22, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> BM is that you? Curious, they came directly from Heartfelt and had this note inside. 65% Mouse droppings?


KLUGS!
It is considered bad form to address your own bowel movements.

I have told you repeatedly of my intentions and the means at my disposal, and STILL you persist in your asinine refusal to accept my superiority. Pathetic bluffs and insinuations that you know my identity - Hah!

Prepare for more fire from above! I am not through with you yet...

01038555749429594406

A N M


----------



## Anon-y-mouse (Mar 22, 2005)

KLUGS! 

You should give that brain cell a rest! its obviously overworked, lonely, and in need of a day at the spa! 

YOU SHALL NEVER DISCOVER THE TRUE IDENTITY OF ANON-Y-MOUSE!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I was going to post this in the post in the pics thread but... well it seemed better here. Newbie's rule!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

My wife and I actually have that photo posted on our fridge with the caption "James Thomas Murphy, age 3"....we figure when we have a little-antichrist, that will be about it.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

LOL, I love that photo! Nice hit mr mouse.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> I was going to post this in the post in the pics thread but... well it seemed better here. Newbie's rule!!!


 :r Did my mom give you that picture? :r lmao


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Klugs, I think you might need to follow the droppings :BS , they may lead you to the Bomber. Good luck because I think he or she cleaned up after themselves  
P.S. if you need to sell some of them droppings, I'm in the need of some. Going to change from the foam after reading all the reports, Thanks, Don

You entered 0103 8555 7494 2959 4406 


The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper or shipping partner on March 29, 2005 to expect your package for mailing. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later


----------



## Anon-y-mouse (Mar 22, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I was going to post this in the post in the pics thread but... well it seemed better here. Newbie's rule!!!


AHA! KLUGS!

I see that even the presence of a legion of ubiquitous soccer-moms is not enough of a deterrent to prevent their offspring from expressing their true feelings toward your personage.

I have no doubt that this resourceful little tike gave you a prodigious wedgie and promptly stole your lunch money within seconds of your snapping this photograph.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

O Rodent of many words your time is almost up. Just when you thought you were going to escape detection and crawl back into your little burrow... a mighty member appears from nowhere to rip your adjective spewing dialog asunder.

0103 8555 7494 2959 4406 tick tick tick


----------



## Grenade Bomber (Mar 30, 2005)

A Fog Takes cover
Afraid of noises in the dark
Grenade Bomber comes


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Grenade Bomber said:


> A Fog Takes cover
> Afraid of noises in the dark
> Grenade Bomber comes


More anon bombers
Great, you know this is just great
Do I need to guess?


----------



## Grenade Bomber (Mar 30, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> More anon bombers
> Great, you know this is just great
> Do I need to guess?


there is no safety
when you strike down a newbie
hiding in radford


----------



## Anon-y-mouse (Mar 22, 2005)

KLUGS!
You may have me, but you're TOO LATE!



NinjaMailCarrier said:


> You entered 0103 8555 7494 2959 4406
> 
> Your item was accepted at 7:07 am on March 31, 2005 in BAY VILLAGE, OH 44140. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


need I say:  BOOM?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hope the wife is OK. She hates mice. She'll like the fact that extermination is on the horizon.

Anyone have any ******* recipies for mice. Are they best stewed, fried, breaded, boiled, grilled, poached, mashed, blended, toasted, ground, roasted, smoked? Seems to me most appropriate would be Jerky. :bx


----------



## Anon-y-mouse (Mar 22, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Anyone have any ******* recipies for mice. Are they best stewed, fried, breaded, boiled, grilled, poached, mashed, blended, toasted, ground, roasted, smoked? Seems to me most appropriate would be Jerky. :bx


KLUGS!

By all means:

EAT ME!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Fluffmeister = Set up. Seemed appropriate.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

A package arrived today. After delousing....

*The Return Address*

Willard Rodentier
ANON-Y-MOUSE
STE xxx
Xx Some street
Flemington, NJ 08822

*The nice note*

Hey Klugs!

Since you've undoubtedly soiled yourself after my mighty display of awesome power, I've included a little something for your inner child.

Now clean yourself up, and have a warm sudsy bath you girly-human&#8230;

Then BOW Before &#8230;.

ANON-Y-MOUSE

Thats what is written on the background of the pic. The sticks don't show well along with some items of abuse, the the crafty little cheese eater has nice taste in sticks.

Thanks for the fun :fu and the nice droppings.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> A package arrived today. After delousing....
> 
> *The Return Address*
> 
> ...


Do my eyes deceive me or is that one of those bath oil balls, and a pack of swisher sweets. lol..

In any case, congrats. Looks like a well rounded Bomb.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Would've never pegged Raney as the culprit! Very sneaky.


----------

